# Got to drive!



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

and I loved it! I got to drive a mini and I loved it and want to get a mini and a cart now!  I just got an eventer, and I need a new saddle first, but let's plot for my next birthday......


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Be warned: Minis are even more addictive than driving


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha nice! I love driving. I went on an Oregon trail reenactment and ended up half way through with two broken toes. I got to drive our 'family' wagon the rest of the way... it was sooooo addicting haha.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Ohhh, I know, the lady that we know was like you get one, you end up with 30!


----------

